# A World With Only [Enter Your Personality Type Here]



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

So I'm not sure if this should go in the game forum or not, but I don't think it can really go on long enough, so I'm posting it here.
Anyways, I got this idea from infpgc
The "game" is...
What would the world be like if only your personality type existed in it?
Post pictures to what you think it would look like.


______________________


A World With Only INFP's


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Beloved said:


>


*I think that is ENTP, and that it is obvious.*


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *I think that is ENTP, and that it is obvious.*


I was trying to emphasize INFPs tendency to be disorganized and messy.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Beloved said:


> I was trying to emphasize INFPs tendency to be disorganized and messy.


*I understand that. I'm just saying that picture is more ENTP. Disorganized, messy, and with multiply subjects of interest including but not limited to complex math, science, and writing. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


>


You don't come off like that.:dry:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> You don't come off like that.:dry:


I'm special. Not all (futurama) robots are Bender, either.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I've been Googling images for the past hour.*


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I reallly like Sillytree's world, Surreal Breakfast's world, and also Sleepy's, but Nephy and Lykos scare me. I would not flourish in those kinds of worlds.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

A world with only ISTPs, now that would be interesting.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*My world is not that scary. It has its up sides and down sides like any world I choose to show both, unlike most of you who are only showing the upsides.
Thanks for putting my post together Nephilim, it said I had to many images. *


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

It's weird how much the worlds differ, most notably between the Fs and the Ts.

I am biased, but I'm very fond of Surreal's and snail's worlds  I'm INFP though, so that probably goes without say.
Although, I think it would take me a long while to get used to the clothes-freeness you both posted.

Lykos, I posted a couple 'negatives,' in a way. Although I really wouldn't mind the negatives in an INFP world, I don't think. The 'negatives' that come to my mind are dirtiness, messiness, disorganization, possibly no leadership or order...
I'm pretty sure that's not all though, do any other things come to your mind?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *My world is not that scary. It has its up sides and down sides like any world I choose to show both, unlike most of you who are only showing the upsides.
> *


I showed the cities in ruin, overgrown after having been abandoned. Doesn't that count?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> It's weird how much the worlds differ, most notably between the Fs and the Ts.
> 
> Lykos, I posted a couple 'negatives,' in a way. Although I really wouldn't mind the negatives in an INFP world, I don't think. The 'negatives' that come to my mind are dirtiness, messiness, disorganization, possibly no leadership or order...
> I'm pretty sure that's not all though, do any other things come to your mind?


*Yep, that is why I said "Most of You". I understood that you had some negatives, but I could think a how worst things for a INFP world. If the earth begins to grows like that again, meaning that the planet life overtakes the big buildings, animals will begin to grow and humans will start to become lower on the food chain till one day we will have to give the crown to another species.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I showed the cities in ruin, overgrown after having been abandoned. Doesn't that count?


Don't tell Lykos this, but that's actually a positive ;-) We get to live in giant trees now!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Don't tell Lykos this, but that's actually a positive ;-) We get to live in giant trees now!


*The food chain has just been lowered. I await the Dinosaurs. Which reminds me that I made the most awesome tree house ever before, and it had everything. 
*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Yep, that is why I said "Most of You". I understood that you had some negatives, but I could think a how worst things for a INFP world. If the earth begins to grows like that again, meaning that the planet life overtakes the big buildings, animals will begin to grow and humans will start to become lower on the food chain till one day we will have to give the crown to another species.*


You have a good point, and that may be true, but being INFP doesn't mean submitting to everything. I imagine that we'd live more at peace with the rest of the world than we are today, but still having to defending our own species. We would definitely be more prone to other species than we are today, though.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *The food chain has just been lowered. I await the Dinosaurs. *


We can hide in our trees and pee around the boundaries to repel the dinosaurs. Ingenious, yes?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> You have a good point, and that may be true, but being INFP doesn't mean submitting to everything. I imagine that we'd live more at peace with the rest of the world than we are today, but still having to defending our own species. We would definitely be more prone to other species than we are today, though.














Silhouetree said:


> We can hide in our trees and pee around the boundaries to repel the dinosaurs. Ingenious, yes?


*You got that from Jurassic park... It was T-Rex pee. *


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


>


Silly Lykos, we will teach the dinosaurs to love and we can all become friends.












Lykos said:


> *You got that from Jurassic park... It was T-Rex pee. *


Oh well I got it from Man Vs. Wild, lol. He peed around his carcass shelter to repel the jackals and stuff, lol.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Oh well I got it from Man Vs. Wild, lol. He peed around his carcass shelter to repel the jackals and stuff, lol.


*This topic is getting off topic and that will make Nephilim mad. I'm surprisingly fine with that....

Jackals are not a large animal, and can easily be scared away by the scent of another, larger, animal. Dinosaurs are similar expect some of them are really huge, and some of them (even the small ones) have balls the size of grapefruit and wouldn't back away from most pee scents. I say most because a lot of the dinosaurs were scared of the T-Rex, and some of the trickier ones would bathe in T-Rex Pee to scare the other dinosaurs. Lets just hope that they don't bump into a T-Rex. 

If you want to scare off animals get T-Rex pee. :bored:

Only 99.99 for a bottle and for a extra hundred bucks I'll throw in another bottle absolutely free. 
*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *This topic is getting off topic and that will make Nephilim mad. I'm surprisingly fine with that....
> 
> Jackals are not a large animal, and can easily be scared away by the scent of another, larger, animal. Dinosaurs are similar expect some of them are really huge, and some of them (even the small ones) have balls the size of grapefruit and wouldn't back away from most pee scents. I say most because a lot of the dinosaurs were scared of the T-Rex, and some of the trickier ones would bathe in T-Rex Pee to scare the other dinosaurs. Lets just hope that they don't bump into a T-Rex.
> 
> ...


I take back what I said about the peeing, then.
All you need is love, even ask the dinosaurs that live in harmony in our world.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I don't believe love will work on a animal that is train to kill. Hell, love doesn't even work with humans. *


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

*hugs Liam* 
Muahahah!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*=| That's not cool. Why would you even do that to someone? tongue*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

lmao. Awww I can has hug too


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> lmao. Awww I can has hug too


*Ah, nope. You can't have any hugs because I don't hug people unless I either A) Care Enough B) Forced C) None of the above. :bored:*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Ah, nope. You can't have any hugs because I don't hug people unless I either A) Care Enough B) Forced C) None of the above. :bored:*


Oh? That's not what I see.


Lykos said:


> *....tongue*


^That's a hug^


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> ^That's a hug^


Or perhaps he's pulling you close so he can lick you.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Or perhaps he's pulling you close so he can lick you.


Teehee :crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I can see no commentary on the obvious INTJ NWO being takem into affect, which is a good thing. :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, you think it's a good thing? Hmmm... :sad: Wouldn't you rather see them create a happy world where we are like innocent little bunnies hopping around naked, munching on plants and loving everybody?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Teehee :crazy:


*She was correct!*



NephilimAzrael said:


> I can see no commentary on the obvious INTJ NWO being takem into affect, which is a good thing. :laughing:


*I don't believe that the NWO is a good thing, unless its a ENTP. Probably just my rebellious side. I will fight the power ... rawr rawr fight da power! *



snail said:


> Oh, you think it's a good thing? Hmmm... :sad: Wouldn't you rather see them create a happy world where we are like innocent little bunnies hopping around naked, munching on plants and loving everybody?


*Doesn't sound like a good thing to me. You would lose all your free will if the world was only full of good choices. I think, and preach, balance or "The Shade of Gray", and as I've already said there is not Good and Evil. *


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

That would be a world in which innocence is paramount. Whilst it not only takes character but disclosure to live in the INTJ world.

Innocence in these terms being:

1. Absence of responsibility for a crime.
2. Lack of understanding about sensitive subjects such as sexuality and crime.
3. Lack of ability or intention to harm or damage.

INTJ world would not be a place for disregard of love, rather a place of Love in terms of sincerity (both functional and respective).. Which seems rather similar to the imagery of Lykos' ENTP home wold. Which I find reassuring. For anyone considered Introverted on the ENTP homeworld, would find both place and individual dignity in such a place. The INTJ, being introverted can see merit in a world of reason and penetrating inquiry.

Bunnies of the sort in which you describe are not neccessarily discounted, but they certainly would not consist of the majority.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *She was correct!*


See, I knew you were a sweet little doggie, under that "big bad Wolf" facade. :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I was going to say that NT worlds probably look similar and thus all the NT types would be able to live in any of the NT worlds. *


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

as was proven in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail": bunnies can't be trusted and are pure evil


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sifr said:


> See, I knew you were a sweet little doggie, under that "big bad Wolf" facade. :tongue:


*Haha, I was only licking him to see what he tastes like.... INFPs are my food remember? "What big teeth you have" "Why the better to eat you with my dear."*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> as was proven in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail": bunnies can't be trusted and are pure evil


Hence, why I always carry a Holy Hand Grenade on my person. 

So, Lykos, what does Sil taste like?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Hence, why I always carry a Holy Hand Grenade on my person.
> 
> So, Lykos, what does Sil taste like?


Just remember: bunnies mate like bunnies, you can't get rid of them entirely with one grenade


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Hence, why I always carry a Holy Hand Grenade on my person.
> 
> So, Lykos, what does Sil taste like?


*He tastes like those little clover things I use to pick and eat. Mmmm, they were tasty. *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Just remember: bunnies mate like bunnies, you can't get rid of them entirely with one grenade


I doubt they'll reproduce so bountifully in a matter of minutes. 



Lykos said:


> *He tastes like those little clover things I use to pick and eat. Mmmm, they were tasty. *


Hmm, I might have to nibble some Silhouetree....hey, Sil. You're looking mighty good.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sifr said:


> I doubt they'll reproduce so bountifully in a matter of minutes.


True, but the chances of you hitting all or most of them with one Holy Hand Grenade are very low.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> True, but the chances of you hitting all or most of them with one Holy Hand Grenade are very low.


Unless, of course, I find some way to make them gather in a central location, then toss the HHG.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Unless, of course, I find some way to make them gather in a central location, then toss the HHG.


Good point. I love how this discussion has gone from being a world with only one personality type to how to kill bunnies :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> as was proven in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail": bunnies can't be trusted and are pure evil


You are quite right. 

You two made a grave mistake. Prepare to die.










Sifr, that is you on the left, and Liam, that is you on the right.










Me later on, "taking a nibble" of Sifr.


Oh and Liam, this is for you <3











Mmmmm, anyone else?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Quick everyone! Take one!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

*eats everyone before they can get a holy hand grenade while listening to his theme song*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, Silhouetree, how could you? 

mcgooglian, quick! Help!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

It's too late. He's already in my belly  
I eat everybody but INFPs.

LOL Sifr, an INTP trying to give the puppydog face? *snickers*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> It's too late. He's already in my belly
> I eat everybody but INFPs.


You only ate two people, remember? You said, "Sifr, that is you on the left, and Liam, that is you on the right." You never mentioned mcgooglian. 

No, I'm giving you a baby seal face. You wouldn't eat a baby seal, now would you?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Sifr said:


> You only ate two people, remember? You said, "Sifr, that is you on the left, and Liam, that is you on the right." You never mentioned mcgooglian.


See all the bones on the floor?
>;-)

Oh, the baby seal face. No, I couldn't eat that. Want to be my killer fuzzy partner in crime?


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Calypso said:


>


Want. In fact, I think I found a new turn-on....

Anyway, give me a moment to find some pictures for my own world.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> It's too late. He's already in my belly


I ripped my way out with the help of the evil bunny I tamed.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to have derailed this thread with the bunny comment.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Step back. I'm going to use my sonic screw driver and reverse the frequency. I'll then aim it at the throat muscle and make him throw us up.

Did you know that some frequencies can make you throw-up? I found that very interesting. *


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Lykos said:


> *Step back. I'm going to use my sonic screw driver and reverse the frequency. I'll then aim it at the throat muscle and make him throw us up.
> 
> Did you know that some frequencies can make you throw-up? I found that very interesting. *


There is also 'the brown note' and 33hz :wink:

Binaural beats, frequency following response and effects on brain waves are interesting - slighty offtopic my apologies


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Some comments to my pics:

A world with only ISFP would have to be:

- pre-agricultural, since agriculture requires long range planning.
- no higher forms of technology, since that would require NT:s
- no burocracy, since that would require SJ:s
- People would not necessarely use much energy in making art, since they would be occupied with hunting-gathering, building stuff by hand, making clothes and so on, meeting the everyday concerns of life. Which indeed are very ISFP-friendly activites.

I was wondering about some of the highly technical NT worlds. Is all this technology possible without the conservative force of SJ:s. Is it possible to have higher forms of society without SJ:s?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ahmm, Yes.*


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Post pictures people.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to agree with Nocturne on this. It looks like it goes on for ever and ever with never-ending books. My dream is to have an enormous gothic style mansion in which this would be the main room.










My mansion. Just have to get rid of all the people and outdoor eating area before I move in. Evil bunnies might come in handy here.



















That's all I can come up with for the moment.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I can see no commentary on the obvious INTJ NWO being takem into affect, which is a good thing. :laughing:


the inefficient NWO started by the INTJ will be broken by the all other INTJ's. Remember, their goal is MAX efficiency.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

in a world with only ISFPs, particularly smart ones would have ushered in the era of European Romanticism, but there wouldn't be any colonialization...everyone would be living peacefully within their own tribe, outside of playful exploration, curiosity and sexual attraction...but people would still be dying like flies of diseases like the flu and syphilis. The good news is that we would probably still have the ozone layer and the polar ice caps would not be melting.

It would be sort of like a healthy stasis. Except you might have a shorter life expectancy and less world travel.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> the inefficient NWO started by the INTJ will be broken by the all other INTJ's. Remember, their goal is MAX efficiency.


there is such a world where only INTJ's live, it is called Vulcan


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Some comments to my pics:
> 
> A world with only ISFP would have to be:
> 
> ...


I disagree. I think an ISFP world, an SP world in general, would be agricultural. Like small earth bound societies. SPs aren't retarded, and I don't like the implication that we could only be hunter-gatherers, that's absolutloely absurd, since there have been ISFP philosophers. I think ISFPs were especially big in early centuries in Europe, in the eras where elaborate ornate structures were built to things like God or the king or love, and people painted the beauty of every day life. I always feel very connected to people from about 1700-1950 or so. 

Examples of highly SJ societies would be highly structured social East Asian cultures, and we currently live in a time where NTs have largely created ideas that SJs and SPs have destroyed the earth with. NTs aren't really that great necessarily at long-range either...they didn't seem to suspect, for example, the implications their inventions would have when granted to general humanity (over-population, greed, lust etc. the duh no shit traits of humanity listed in the very SJ Bible) ...SJs are actually very keen on the basics of human nature, they call it "common sense" at least maybe SFJs do. 

It's like NTs didn't count on SPs and especially habitually oriented SJs existing, a really fucking idiotic oversight on their part, because it's that very habituation to earth that has made them so destructive with synthetics, and yes us SPs too due to impulse.

An NF nightmare is the EU...oh my god have you seen what the Muslims have done to their continent?

Ns are not really that smart, because they count on everyone else to be Ns. That's their deadly flaw.

They destroy things just like Sensors, just faster.

"We raised you up out of your animal ruin, to tease you with the idea of perfection, then murder you (and incidentally also ourselves and probably three-quarters of the world's species) slowly!"

NT's are harbingers of death after illusion of eternal life. I have decided to avoid them.

Ok god I am sorry, I am being an asshole, I'm not being serious, I was just being hyperbolic because of the idea of the world being a particular way because of a particular personality type. Don't report me. I'm making fun of the thread.


----------

